

Microsoft: Tell us your Android malware horror story and get a free phone - tzury
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/12/05/microsoft-wants-to-hear-your-android-malware-horror-stories-again-free-windows-phones-for-the-best/

======
Shenglong
This reminds me of the 1993 Chretien attack ad
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993_Chr%C3%A9tien_attack_ad>).

Before the conservatives launched the attack ad, they did some research,
asking whether the ad invoked negative feelings about Chretien and the
Liberals. Almost everyone replied that it did.

What they forgot to ask, however, was whether it invoked even _worse_ feelings
for the Conservatives who ran the campaign. It turns out it did.

I hope MSFT knows what they're doing.

------
patrickaljord
It backfired
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/adriankingsleyhughes/2012/12/05/...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/adriankingsleyhughes/2012/12/05/microsofts-
droidrage-twitter-campaign-backfires/)

------
JagMicker
Apparently Microsoft is sticking with the philosophy of, 'Without apps, your
phone can't get infected'!

~~~
sek
We have a saying in Germany:

> People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones

( don't criticize other people when you yourself have faults and weaknesses )

~~~
czr80
This is also an English expression.

------
nkb
Are they giving a Desktop free too? If I report malware on windows PC?

------
w009adg
They might not be having this campaign next year

Application verification — Users can choose to enable “Verify Apps" and have
applications screened by an application verifier, prior to installation. App
verification can alert the user if they try to install an app that might be
harmful; if an application is especially bad, it can block installation.

from:<http://developer.android.com/about/versions/jelly-bean.html>

near the bottom

there is also a confirmation dialog that will pop up if a sms to a premium
number tries to send

------
Empro
I thought they had finally figured shit out after that brilliant IE ad. Guess
not.

~~~
rbanffy
What brilliant IE ad?

------
snogglethorpe
Microsoft: Keepin' it classy!

------
drivebyacct2
It's painful to watch this. Incredibly tacky, doesn't even represent the
"Android" name properly to attack it decently.

Kinda like "Scroogled" too. I've seen it posted by a number of my friends that
have no idea it's not about Google Search.

~~~
wutbrodo
Seems like evidence in support of the relative success of the "Scroogled"
campaign then, at least in targeting people dumb enough to post things they
don't understand (presumably on the basis of the pun catching their eye...?)

